# Instagram



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

I was curious if anyone uses a Instagram account for their mouserys? I think it would be cool to do so you can see all the mice in the pics.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I use facebook & set most of the mouse images to public so that I can share that way. :3 I also have a tumblr, but haven't really used it for mice.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Miceandmore64 has my animals please follow and comment I would love a mouse instagram community I will make it just my mouse from now on


----------

